# Québec bevandorlasi info



## pingvin (2005 Március 7)

sziasztok,
szeretnem felvenni a kapcsolatot olyan magyar allampolgarokkal, akik nemreg kaptak meg a letelepedesi vizumot Canada-ba (fokent Québec-be). en mostanaban fogom elkezdeni a folyamatot es szivesen vennek nehany tanacsot, szemelyes tapasztalatot, barmilyen infot a jelentkezessel kapcsolatban.
elore is koszonom a hozzaszolasokat:
[email protected]


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 29)

Kanadai romanokrol nem tudtok semmit?
Van peldaul weblapjuk?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 29)

Nem csipnek minket


----------

